# Philanthropy



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I’m curious to see how other business owners view philanthropy.
I’m kicking around the idea of donating x amount of for 2019 to a charity or cause of my choice, but also advertising that x amount of dollars earned goes to such and such.
Reputation is a big thing so I’d hate to see potential customers or even customers get the impression that we’re only doing this because it looks good or similar thoughts. You hear of companies in this industry doing similar things all the time, and from hindsight, it looks like it helps the business and it’s also noble to give back IMO. As I said, I wanted to hear others thoughts.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I dont think the average person is cynical enough to view your donation as a propaganda move. Sure, it may make you look good. And it should, cuz you ARE donating your money. It's a win-win


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

So long as the cause isnt something like "the Republican party" or "fund to end marriage equality"

If you want to donate to those, feel free. But dont talk about it


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm curious to see how other business owners view philanthropy.
> I'm kicking around the idea of donating x amount of for 2019 to a charity or cause of my choice, but also advertising that x amount of dollars earned goes to such and such.
> Reputation is a big thing so I'd hate to see potential customers or even customers get the impression that we're only doing this because it looks good or similar thoughts. You hear of companies in this industry doing similar things all the time, and from hindsight, it looks like it helps the business and it's also noble to give back IMO. As I said, I wanted to hear others thoughts.


Nothing wrong with that at all! I see some trucks with stickers on their rigs they are proud sponsors of "MAKE A WISH" etc. I try to give to local orgs. that money stays in the community, but to put it on say your website etc. Couldn't hurt I guess, your a good person to give back....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll give one other exception. Once, at a dollar store, they asked if I wanted to donate a dollar toward clothing the homeless. I said sure. The girl took my dollar, then took a pair of mittens worth about 10 cents from a box next to her and tossed them into a box labeled "donations." That annoyed me.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

512high said:


> Nothing wrong with that at all! I see some trucks with stickers on their rigs they are proud sponsors of "MAKE A WISH" etc. I try to give to local orgs. that money stays in the community, but to put it on say your website etc. Couldn't hurt I guess, your a good person to give back....


There's a company I did some snow sub work for a few years back that has a bunch of pink implements, he speaks openly about it and he's a big supporter from what I've seen.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm kinda torn on it. My name and image are my company, I donate to people and things that mean something to me and I have done both. Where I've appeared in the paper because of my company donation and silently where my wife and I make our donations that no one but the recipients know about. Even at that they don't know who we are. Like sponsoring a families Christmas with gifts for 5 kids and 2 adults, and dinners.
If you are being charitable, i dont believe there is a wrong way. Don't let critics ruin a good thing, cause that's what it is.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Have a story behind it. If you're donating to a charity for a certain reason, don't be afraid to tell the customers the reason why.

I have thought about, and discussed with my wife about donating, sponsoring, or whatever they need to the children's hospital. After taking my daughter to the children's hospital out here to meet with her various specialists, it makes you realize how incredibly lucky we are. I can't imagine going through what so many of those parents are dealing with, and if I can help them at all, I'd love to do it.

I would also look into whatever charity you're considering, and see what percentage actually goes to helping. Similar to what @cwren2472 mentioned, I've heard of charities that only give 10% of the donations to helping whatever cause they're claiming to help. I understand the full timers need to make a living, but I don't think they should be millionaires either...

Anyway, that's my two cents


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

we suppprt our lions club because I feel the donations are directed to very good causes.

There are many ways to help. 
We just bought a popcorn machine and bags for the local lions centre. It wasn’t much but they will charge a little money for a bag of popcorn at any event and make a good profit. 

It’s not easy to help sometimes. 
We once had a vacant property that was a restaurant and offered a group to put on a Christmas eve turkey dinner at our expense and We couldn’t get anyone to accept the idea and help staff a little.
It really bummed us out.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> we suppprt our lions club because I feel the donations are directed to very good causes.
> 
> There are many ways to help.
> We just bought a popcorn machine and bags for the local lions centre. It wasn't much but they will charge a little money for a bag of popcorn at any event and make a good profit.
> ...


I'm gonna donate you a like...just to cheer you up.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm gonna donate you a like...just to cheer you up.


Those guys to the north are nice..


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Our financial advisor recommend that we always take that money as profit and donate personally, not from the business. I don't remember all the particulars why.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I am very skeptical of some of these charities. Some of the CEO's salaries are huge, CEO of boys and girls club of america tops them with 1.8 million. There are many more where mere pennies from every dollar donated make it to the front line. These seem to be more of a lucrative business than a charity.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I keep things local. I've sponserd a local kids softball team. Paid for the teams pizza partys. At least you see where the money is going. This year donated to help local families for Thanksgiving and exmas. You have to hope your donation is helping people.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> Our financial advisor recommend that we always take that money as profit and donate personally, not from the business. I don't remember all the particulars why.


This is because it's a direct deduction from your personal income. it lowers your income and you pay less tax.

I rent a building to the hospital foundation which operates a thrift shop in my plaza. They are a non profit business run by volunteers. They run the place like a business however and have some expenses but profit goes to the hospital. It makes a lot! 
If I were to give it to them at a discount rate or free then i would be undervaluing my building also. 
Think about when I go to sell most buildings are valued as rental income multiplied by a percentage. So I have a personal commitment to them so long as they are a tenant.

I think that one of the best parts about donating anything is it usually raises a little awareness and others see that maybe they could do something. I always felt I was too busy to help but lately with a few groups I've been able to make them more money by saving them money.

Drakes video is pretty good


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I keep things local. I've sponserd a local kids softball team. Paid for the teams pizza partys. At least you see where the money is going. This year donated to help local families for Thanksgiving and exmas. You have to hope your donation is helping people.


This is what we do. My son is a member of the Optomist club and even though I am not a member I still volunteer some time to events. My son volunteers a lot of time to it. They raise tons of money be doing Vegas nights, beer tents, chicken dinners, golf outtings, Holloween costume party and more. All the money raised stays local. We also donate other stuff for charity auctions and so on. Its a really good feeling to do something good for people.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

I'll just leave this out there.... My oldest son was diagnosed with a cancerous brain tumor, it will be 3 years ago the 23rd of this month. My business and my wife's employment has always been good to us. However, when something like that hits, your life is turned upside down. I was literally dumbfounded at the amount of support we received from individuals, non-profit groups, etc.... My son took his first set of treatments (chemo) 2 hours away and had to spend 6 months in Baltimore for other treatments, not counting 5 surgeries. Costs add up quick, even with insurance. 

Because of this I've tried to make it a point as a business owner to do what we can yearly to sponsor and give back to local organizations that help out specifically with cancer support and pediatric cancer support. Until something hits you personally a lot of times you overlook what's out there.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

gcbailey said:


> I'll just leave this out there.... My oldest son was diagnosed with a cancerous brain tumor, it will be 3 years ago the 23rd of this month. My business and my wife's employment has always been good to us. However, when something like that hits, your life is turned upside down. I was literally dumbfounded at the amount of support we received from individuals, non-profit groups, etc.... My son took his first set of treatments (chemo) 2 hours away and had to spend 6 months in Baltimore for other treatments, not counting 5 surgeries. Costs add up quick, even with insurance.
> 
> Because of this I've tried to make it a point as a business owner to do what we can yearly to sponsor and give back to local organizations that help out specifically with cancer support and pediatric cancer support. Until something hits you personally a lot of times you overlook what's out there.


Very well said and my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family....

Keeping it local is the key...These big organizations such as the United Way etc are tough for me to donate to...Like Lapeer said..By the time that dollar you donated gets to a charity...It's just pennys


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I guess my question here is are you donating cause you support the cause... 

or are you donating as a pay to play?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I do it so hopefully some kids have a little better holiday. Most of the people that run the town do not know. And mine ain't enough to sway anyone.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

@Defcon 5 Thanks.... He's doing great now, will have side effects for life, but considering the other side.... His tumor was wrapped around his pituitary gland, so it was removed and all pituitary functions are no gone (no growth or anything like that...). He'll be on growth hormones, testosterone, etc... probably until he's 20. There's also about 5 meds he will be on for life.

Honestly, the only national organization we donate to is Make A Wish. My son did receive a trip and they were awesome. It's a humbling experience. I could write a lot about it but it's something that humbles you. Especially seeing kids that are in a lot worse shape and kids who pretty much won't be here unless they get a miracle.

Local organizations are definitely the way to go. We are blessed even though we live in a relatively small area, that there are a couple of pediatric cancer specific organizations. Unfortunately it's families that lost a child to cancer but they stepped up and have been providing for dozens of others over the years.

If you don't know what's out there and you want to give, I do implore you to look, if you are looking to give. Yes, there are dozens of organizations that the higher ups are making millions per year and I don't agree with that.

There's a lot more I can write but I'll just start rambling. No matter who you give to just make sure you are giving from your heart and it's something you believe in. I guarantee you if you give for the right reason it will far outweigh any kind of tax break or incentive you'll end up receiving.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I guess my question here is are you donating cause you support the cause...
> 
> or are you donating as a pay to play?


That line has become blurred...Pay to play in this area for many things is common place..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> That line has become blurred...Pay to play in this area for many things is common place..


Believe me... I am very aware...


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

"pay to play", "good ol boy system", "scratch my back.....", "give me $1500 from your retainer to get the bid...."


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Believe me... I am very aware...


You are????......That's nice


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

gcbailey said:


> "pay to play", "good ol boy system", "scratch my back.....", "give me $1500 from your retainer to get the bid...."


You got it....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We've done both ways...donate time, equipment and materials with no recognition. We've also donated and had a sign that we're a hole sponsor in a golf tournament, etc something like that. 

We don't advertise that we donate either, other than if there is a sign provided.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I think the only reasons I would advise a donation would be:

1. Trying to raise awareness. You see pink, your mind goes to breast cancer. You see the puzzle piece, you think of autism. Things like that. I wouldn't ever advise an amount, but I wouldn't hesitate to add something to your website to show support or awareness.

Or 

2. I had a link or opinion that others could also donate.

I dont agree with a pay to play to just gain recognition. If you want to set something up like this, make sure it's something you believe in and support.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We've done both ways...donate time, equipment and materials with no recognition. We've also donated and had a sign that we're a hole sponsor in a golf tournament, etc something like that.
> 
> We don't advertise that we donate either, other than if there is a sign provided.


I do a golf outing hole sponsor every year for the police. When my daughter was younger and in the town recreation activities. I donated anonymously. Didn't want other people coming around for free money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm probably in the minority (I'm OK with that) but I think those companies that promote a single cause hugely (pink equipment, attachments) are obnoxious.

Sorry, if you live in Murca and haven't heard of breast cancer (pick a cause) you're either under 5 years old or living off the grid and don't see or need a doctor.

It's different for those extremely rare types of cancers, but it's 2018, everyone who has an IQ of over 50 has heard of cancer. I'm a cancer survivor but I don't wear a pin or tell everyone I come across they should be aware of this or that type of cancer.

Besides...being "aware" is really kind of pointless. It's a SJW thing. Do something to prevent or heal it, not be "aware" of it.

Not saying it's wrong, just saying I don't agree with it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm probably in the minority (I'm OK with that) but I think those companies that promote a single cause hugely (pink equipment, attachments) are obnoxious.
> 
> Sorry, if you live in Murca and haven't heard of breast cancer (pick a cause) you're either under 5 years old or living off the grid and don't see or need a doctor.
> 
> ...


I'll probably get my wrist slapped for saying this, but I had a customer asking about the Pink XV2 plow blade from Fisher for Breast Cancer Awareness a couple of months ago.

It's a painted blade, priced at the same as stainless steel (due to the extra cost associated with the paint change, I'm told) so he was going to pay about $700 more for the pink blade, and only $150 of that is actually donated to the breast cancer charity. I told him if he really wanted to support it, slap a vinyl breast cancer decal on the front of his blade and donate that extra money to the actual charity.

Alternatively, he could buy just the pink lift arm, which is priced exactly the same as the yellow (so it doesn't cost more to paint that piece, I guess?), it's under $200, and $50 of that is donated to the charity. I suggested that as a better option, too.

I admire where Fisher's heart is, but can't say that spending extra an $550 to make people "aware of breast cancer" is a worthwhile cause


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I'll probably get my wrist slapped for saying this, but I had a customer asking about the Pink XV2 plow blade from Fisher for Breast Cancer Awareness a couple of months ago.
> 
> It's a painted blade, priced at the same as stainless steel (due to the extra cost associated with the paint change, I'm told) so he was going to pay about $700 more for the pink blade, and only $150 of that is actually donated to the breast cancer charity. I told him if he really wanted to support it, slap a vinyl breast cancer decal on the front of his blade and donate that extra money to the actual charity.
> 
> ...


Especially when you could buy a Boss poly, let it sit in the sun for a year or two and have a pink blade without any extra cost...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Especially when you could buy a Boss poly, let it sit in the sun for a year or two and have a pink blade without any extra cost...


But it wouldn't have the "awareness ribbon"


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I am about ready to tell these people on the phone that I will send prayers instead of money and let them know that thats the best gift they can get, then see what what they say.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We've done both ways...donate time, equipment and materials with no recognition. We've also donated and had a sign that we're a hole sponsor in a golf tournament, etc something like that.
> 
> We don't advertise that we donate either, other than if there is a sign provided.


Eggzackliee


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm probably in the minority (I'm OK with that) but I think those companies that promote a single cause hugely (pink equipment, attachments) are obnoxious.
> 
> Sorry, if you live in Murca and haven't heard of breast cancer (pick a cause) you're either under 5 years old or living off the grid and don't see or need a doctor.
> 
> ...


While I agree with some things being a bit over the top, it gets people thinking. I saw a commercial about the wounded warrior project this morning. We all know what it is, but only because they marketed to bring awareness.

The pink breast cancer stuff has gotten a bit over the top, but it also raises a lot of money because of it. I personally have some disagreements with how much is donated to strictly breast cancer, and not other cancer research, but it also affects a lot of people.

I'm not saying do it, and I'm not trying to be a SJW, but I understand where people are coming from. If no one spread awareness, no one would know of certain charities or causes.

Now I will 100% agree that some companies go a over the top, and is probably more of a "look at me, look at me" image. Like cwren said, instead of a pink plow, just have a little ribbon. You don't need to used a charity as a branding advertisement...


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

We don't advertise that we "give" however, I'm not going to turn down having our company logo on T-shirts for 5k sponsorships, placards on golf holes, etc.... for recognition of donations that we provide. For whatever crazy reason my wife is one of those running types so the 5k, half-marathon t-shirts come in handy for her. But honestly, most of our giving comes in the form of general donations along with providing lawn care services for a couple of places, which of them we don't even ask for tax donations.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I spend a lot of time and effort on our local Community Living. Adults and children with mental and physical disabilities. Most of my time is spoken for so in lieu most years I donate money. Company check right into their coffers and I do make a production out of it cause the kids and adults there love seeing themselves in the paper. We pose for a group shot usually with me in the back. 
It also draws awareness to them in the community. They aren’t thought of like cancer awareness in fact with food banks, school fundraising,sports fundraising, family tragedies and the like they probably aren’t in the top ten.
If my little donation mentioned in the paper gets them some attention I’ll take the hit as the opportunist. I don’t need the approval of people who don’t approve....


----------

